# 12/22 Blazers/Raptors Game Thread



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Lets get the 6th straight boys!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Has the game started? I'm not seeing anything on ESPN, NBA.com, Yahoo, etc.

Thanks.

Gramps...


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

^ Yes It has.. Check out ESPN again..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

great block by Raef.....bouned it on TJ ford's head!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow Raef really steps it up! 8 pts and a block 2nd quarter!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like Dixon is off to a fast start.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

BRoy seems to filling up the box score rather nicely, other than points.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Udoka usually knows better than to pull a Dixon on us. Whats up?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If the Blazers could shoot, this game would be over by now.

Giving up 52 first half points, though? This team can do better than that!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

its a miraclle we are only down by 3. 1-12 from three. 39%shooting. webster, udoka, dixon a combined 3-15


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

One of those nights where we can't seem to make anything..yet we're still in it...


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

if ZBO could just stay out of foul trouble we could win this thing.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

If someone could just make some shots we'd win this thing...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Roy leads the Blazers in Points, Rebounds and Assists.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Roy leads the Blazers in Points, Rebounds and Assists.


Triple double chance. Welcome back, Roy!


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Travis is really emerging. Eye opening plays.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Outlaw is doing awesome tonight. Nice to see him show some confidence. He was a little lazy on defense earlier but seems to have solidified that down.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Common guys! Keep up the intensity.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Win or loss, Brandon is back in the ROY race..maybe even leading it again.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

The refs show no love for Roy tonight...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wheels is giving me a heart attack!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Juan Dixon is the guy?!?!?!?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

HUGE moment right here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

poor shot selection by jack.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

damn.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's gonna be close.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

What the hell? Did Paul Allen forget to pay his NBA dues or something? The refs are rooking us...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

freaking crazy!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

hahahaha, Wheeler. 


HAHAHAHAHAHAH

The hefty man is irate.

"How can I, 9,000 feet from the court, see that more than the ref?"


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> hahahaha, Wheeler.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



That was scary. I thought he was going to do something crazy.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

What happened? NBA.com play-by-play shows 90-90 but their boxscore shows 92-90 final for Toronto.

What happened in the last few seconds?

Gramps...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> What happened? NBA.com play-by-play shows 90-90 but their boxscore shows 92-90 final for Toronto.
> 
> What happened in the last few seconds?
> 
> Gramps...


Jorge's shot late. Overtime!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> What happened? NBA.com play-by-play shows 90-90 but their boxscore shows 92-90 final for Toronto.
> 
> What happened in the last few seconds?
> 
> Gramps...


it appeared like a Raptor player scored at the buzzer, but the ball was in his hands as the light turned on, so no good.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> What happened? NBA.com play-by-play shows 90-90 but their boxscore shows 92-90 final for Toronto.
> 
> What happened in the last few seconds?
> 
> Gramps...


As far as I can tell, a tip-in @ the buzzer was ruled to be legal, then they checked it and disregarded it.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Wheels I love you man!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dixon hasn't shot 50% since November 28th.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that TJ Ford guy is pretty good.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Freaking TJ Ford... Double team him and make somebody else take the shot...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PhilK said:


> Wheels I love you man!



I feel as if I'm at the gam. I'm glad I'm not driving now, because I would've crashed listening to this for sure.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

What a game. Is Jack on Ford?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't feel good with that Ford Preformence. Somebody (Ime) has to step up on defence or just get him out of focus.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow, MaGloire had 15 boards.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm actually wondering if we should have Joel in for interior defense.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

1 miss......Not bad. Score here...please!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

May ford miss a FT.

Edition: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Thank you santa!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, huge miss right there.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I want to see Roy's number get called here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap, not a good offensive set there....


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow. Roy IS human.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

8 seconds? Well I think I know who they're going to...


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Ohh boy I have Orlando's loss pictures running in front of my eyes..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man, this is a scary possession. TJ Ford hasn't missed/not gone to the line in a while.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

3.5...Lob to Zach or drive by Roy?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bucket of poo.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ugh.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Crap..bad enough losing to Toronto, but losing on Bargnani's jumper? Damnt...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

**** **** ***


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crap. another poor shot choice. thats 3 straight important shots they had that they made poor choices on. 

WE NEED TO CHANGE THE DIRECTION OF THE TEAM!!!!!!!!

oops, sorry..I channeled Soda for a second there.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

im not one to hate on Nate but that was just terrible play calling at the end of the game. You put the ball in either Roy or Jacks hand in that situation. 6'3" jack vs 5'10 Ford, I'll take it.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

This loss is on Ime - he was atrocious on both ends of the floor.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Hap said:


> crap. another poor shot choice. thats 3 straight important shots they had that they made poor choices on.
> 
> WE NEED TO CHANGE THE DIRECTION OF THE TEAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> oops, sorry..I channeled Soda for a second there.


Cut it man. That's not even funny. That sucker Jones won here. I just don't believe it. ****.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ahh good..within 2 minutes of the loss we have people blaming Nate and Ime..excellent.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

This Blazers team has still come a long way in just 2 months of the season. I can deal with a few speedbumps along the way.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow....nate strikes again. Why in the hell was dixon guarding ford in ot???? Good lord and having Roy throw in the inbounds pass was horrid..he needs to be taking the final shot. Good Lord we lost to the most garbage teams of all garbage teams tonight..Im sick to my stomach..we aren't making the playoffs when we blow easy games like this at home to east teams without their star. So friggen pissed right now...absolutely no excuse for that...now onto Phoneix where we get blown out and back to 13-16...:sigh: the wins were nice while they lasted.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

3785265372843871111

Hmmm, apparently my shift key is broken.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

^ Yeah well we're playing the suns next. That sucks ***.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Ahh good..within 2 minutes of the loss we have people blaming Nate and Ime..excellent.


Try disputing what I said. Was Ime not the worst player on the floor tonight?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PhilK said:


> Cut it man. That's not even funny. That sucker Jones won here. I just don't believe it. ****.


huh? which part are you refferring to?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> ...we aren't making the playoffs when we blow easy games like this at home to east teams without their star.


Bosh is a good player, but TJ is the star on that team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

be on the look-out for several fans jumping off of the Hawthorne Bridge tonight.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> Try disputing what I said. Was Ime not the worst player on the floor tonight?


Why? Is this a court case? Do you care? What do I win if I dispute you? The team lost the game, not Ime. 

Yeah, Ime was 1-8. And? Pretty sure he wasn't guarding TJ Ford.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Bosh is a good player, but TJ is the star on that team.


Yeah, no.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> be on the look-out for several fans jumping off of the Hawthorne Bridge tonight.


Don't do it, Hap!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Bosh is a good player, but TJ is the star on that team.


TJ is good..very good. But Bosh is the clear star on the team.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Hap said:


> be on the look-out for several fans jumping off of the Hawthorne Bridge tonight.


Will they be dressed like Santa Claus? I'd watch that.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Yeah, no.


Ford had a flukish game tonight. Yes I know he's good,but shooting like that?!? Nah..he's hasnt been consistent enough yet. CB4 is that team.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Hap said:


> huh? which part are you refferring to?


The direction part man. With some ****ing reasonable refs, and not ****ing kindergarden junkies, we'd have Zbo going on 40 and us winning by 20.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The refs were garbage, but no excuses...we shoulda blown this team out by 30..this loss in on us.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Yeah, Ime was 1-8. And? Pretty sure he wasn't guarding TJ Ford.


You're right about that last point, as he wasn't guarding anyone most of the night.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> You're right about that last point, as he wasn't guarding anyone most of the night.


Maybe you should go read the play-by-play before you start spouting complete nonsense. Who do you think he was guarding? Mr. 6 points Stephen Graham?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

I think that refs saw Bosh wasn't Playing, So they ****ing decided to make it even. Yeah. Let's ****ing get Zbo out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

obiwankenobi said:


> Will they be dressed like Santa Claus? I'd watch that.


that would be funny to see.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

These game threads after losses remind me of O-live. Everyone is freaking out and histrionic. I don't think there are enough :chill: 's to go around.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Maybe you should go read the play-by-play before you start spouting complete nonsense. Who do you think he was guarding? Mr. 6 points Stephen Graham?


If you'd been watching the game, you'd notice we weren't playing straight man-to-man and Ime missed the switch more than once.

As much praise as he gets when he plays well, he certainly deserves the blame when he sucks it up, as he did tonight.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> If you'd been watching the game, you'd notice we weren't playing straight man-to-man and Ime missed the switch more than once.
> 
> As much praise as he gets when he plays well, he certainly deserves the blame when he sucks it up, as he did tonight.


Doing poorly and placing the entire loss on one guy are completely different things, but whatever. I understand you're frustrated by the loss like the rest of us, I just think you aren't seeing straight. But you have your opinion, etc. etc.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ime didn't play that much in the 2nd half to really affect the outcome...we were up 7 with like 3 to go..we jsut choked it away. We shoulda iso'd Roy every damn time and let him create.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> Try disputing what I said. Was Ime not the worst player on the floor tonight?


Certainly not.

Ime missed a few shots, but he was very effective in setting picks, disrupting the Raptors offense...

Had he played more than 21 minutes we probably would have won the game. Benching him for Dixon at the end blew up in our faces.

That wasn't Ime that TJ was running circles around.

It was Jack and Dixon, and sometimes Roy.

We simply got beat by a better team. They were perfectly spread, with lots of player and ball movement, and we were pretty stagnant and crowded in our offense. At the end we just stood and watched Zach and Roy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ I think the case can be made that the Raptors stood and watched Ford for most of the overtime.

Ime wasn't the worst player on the floor for the Blazers, and Webster didn't play any better than him, anyways.

Juan Dixon was, IMO. I don't remember him taking a good shot besides the lay-in from the steal on Ford.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> wow....nate strikes again. Why in the hell was dixon guarding ford in ot???? Good lord and having Roy throw in the inbounds pass was horrid..he needs to be taking the final shot. Good Lord we lost to the most garbage teams of all garbage teams tonight..Im sick to my stomach..we aren't making the playoffs when we blow easy games like this at home to east teams without their star. So friggen pissed right now...absolutely no excuse for that...now onto Phoneix where we get blown out and back to 13-16...:sigh: the wins were nice while they lasted.


Heh heh.

MAS RipCity 
TrailBlazers *Optimist*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

There was some good points though..Broy almost had a triple dub..and outlaw was amazing. The team looked liked it had to have looked past Toronto tonight. We just didn't make t he plays when we needed too..shoot horrendously in the 1st half as well. We need to see more LMA! I think he is am ore effective option when Zach goes to the bench. I don't fear any toronto big men scoring on him adn he can post up or shoot the jumper on offense.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> MAS RipCity
> TrailBlazers *Optimist*



one thread too late Jack...so sorry for being emotional..shoot me


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know why everyone is hating on the Raptors. They've really clicked their last few games. They beat the Clippers at home, a team that is superior at all but one position.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Why are we hating on the Raptors? We beat them in Toronto without Z-Bo last week - and did that with 20 turnovers. They're nothing without Bosh - which is why this loss sucks so bad.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Just got back from the game, bummer deal! Just have to say that Parker is one of the biggest floppers ever! They trapped Zach tonight pretty good with the double team. Nate substitutions are really kind of wierd, and we should've done more to stop Ford. We had no Center on the court during the last play in regulation, a big WTF goes out to nate on that one.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Todd said:


> We had no Center on the court during the last play in regulation, a big WTF goes out to nate on that one.


Going to Zbo with 3 seconds that far out was BAD play call. He's a good jump shooter when left open, but there was a defender right in his face. I would have liked to see Jack or Roy come off a screen for the quick release jumper. Oh well.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

They're five and three without Bosh.

They beat New Jersey, Golden State, Orlando at Orlando, The Clippers in Los Angeles and tonight us (all without Bosh). We got beat by Golden State and Orlando. They're not a bad team. They've got a lot of new players, and they're coming together.

To call them horrible is ignorant. They've got the same record as us. 12-15.

You should never underestimate your opponent, and you certainly shouldn't call them the worst of the worst, when they're not.

A good majority of us complain that we don't get national recognition for being better than we were last season, especially with our injuries. That other fans don't respect us.

Well, now you know how Toronto fans probably feel (and I loathe a great majority of Raptor fans due to experiences on RGM).


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Going to Zbo with 3 seconds that far out was BAD play call. He's a good jump shooter when left open, but there was a defender right in his face. I would have liked to see Jack or Roy come off a screen for the quick release jumper. Oh well.


Yeah, that was a little bogus. I'm talking about right before the Raptors tied it up at 90. No big man for Ford to run into, it was Roy, Dixon, Ime, Jack, and Outlaw I belive.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> To call them horrible is ignorant. They've got the same record as us. 12-15.


They were a pretty unimpressive team tonight. The only less impressive team I've seen this season was the Blazers' effort tonight. They gave the Blazers every opportunity to win and Portland played like crap. It was a truly listless effort.

I'll admit the Blazers played badly, but don't try to sell me the Raptors were some great team on a roll tonight. I was at the game. We probably would have been beaten by most college teams.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

We totally should have won the game! The Blazers were really lazy out there tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since so many of you seem to be ready to jump off cliffs, here's a little song for you to enjoy.



> There might have been things I missed, but don't be unkind. It don't mean I'm blind.
> 
> Perhaps theres a thing or two I think of lying in bed, I shouldn't have said. But there it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Todd said:


> We totally should have won the game! The Blazers were really lazy out there tonight.


We really could have used Sergio's passing and LaMarcus' hustle. Instead Nate kept with the same crap player like Dixon, Maglore, Ime and Martell. None of those guys were doing much for 3 quarters and Nate kept with them. Ugh.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not trying to sell anyone on them being a great team. But many people are acting like they're the worst team in the league. It's annoying, and I feel like that when fans act like we're the worst team in the league.

You say the Raptors gave Portland every opportunity to win. Well, the Blazers were up early, and the Blazers were up in overtime. The Blazers were the first ones to give opportunities to win the game, and the Raptors took them.

There are 15 teams with a better winning percentage than the Raptors and us, since we both have a record of 12-15. There are 14 teams with more than 12 wins.

Last year the Raptors started 1-15, I believe. They've clearly improved. 

People are freaking out more about this game than they are the Atlanta game, and Atlanta has a worse record.

Please, gain some perspective here.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

The Sebastian Express said:


> People are freaking out more about this game than they are the Atlanta game, and Atlanta has a worse record.


You are missing the point. It wasn't that the Blazers lost, it was the WAY they lost. It looks like they took some bog steps backwards from the small progress they have been making the last week or so.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I'm not trying to sell anyone on them being a great team. But many people are acting like they're the worst team in the league. It's annoying, and I feel like that when fans act like we're the worst team in the league.
> 
> You say the Raptors gave Portland every opportunity to win. Well, the Blazers were up early, and the Blazers were up in overtime. The Blazers were the first ones to give opportunities to win the game, and the Raptors took them.
> 
> ...


Who's freaking out? The team was lazy tonight, big deal:chill:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Do you guys expect Roy to keep getting the same amount of playing time? I'm debating adding him to my fantasy roster. Almost a triple-double sounds tasty.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Do you guys expect Roy to keep getting the same amount of playing time? I'm debating adding him to my fantasy roster. Almost a triple-double sounds tasty.


If he's available in your league, I don't know what you're waiting for. As long as he's healthy, he's the Rookie of the Year by far. Maybe he's not a triple-double threat every night, but he's good for at least 15/4/4.

He'll get at least 30 minutes/night as long as he's healthy. He's too good not to get those minutes.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> You are missing the point. It wasn't that the Blazers lost, it was the WAY they lost. It looks like they took some bog steps backwards from the small progress they have been making the last week or so.


For a team that won 48 games the last 2 seasons combine, I find it funny when their fans feel shocked when their team loses. In my opinion the Raptors are just as good if not better than the Blazers this season. They won a game tonight without Bosh the same way the Blazers won few weeks ago without Randolph. I don't see where all that hostility is coming from.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I just finished watching the game on tivo....dinner party last night....(sounds cooler than it really was) As much as I'd love to bang the usual suspects for this loss, the reason we lost is TJ Ford. He is a great player who made big shots. Tonights game is the reason I refuse to get excited about this years team going to the playoffs.

As for the Blazers....

Nate should not have had Dixon guarding Ford
Ime had an absolute horible game
Dixon continues to help us lose games
Aldridge....oh that's right he didn't play
Randolph was worthless until OT and then he played well

Magloire rebounded great
Outlaw was outstanding
Roy was outstanding
Jack started out well then sorta faded away
Joel played well when he was in
Raef played by far his best game

1 fast break point?????? The Raptors had 17 easy points and we had a FT. Might have been another reason we lost. 


Again though TJ Ford was the reason we lost. He made some great shots and played like a star tonight.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> For a team that won 48 games the last 2 seasons combine, I find it funny when their fans feel shocked when their team loses. In my opinion the Raptors are just as good if not better than the Blazers this season. They won a game tonight without Bosh the same way the Blazers won few weeks ago without Randolph. I don't see where all that hostility is coming from.



We had won 5 in a row, and we were playing against a JV.....er Eastern conference team at home.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> We had won 5 in a row, and we were playing against a JV.....er Eastern conference team at home.


Your Blazers are 7-7 against the Western conference and 5-8 against the Eastern conference. Your Blazers are currently 1-4 at home against Eastern conference teams with only 1 victory against the Nets. Your Blazers have won 5 in a row, the Raptors have won 4 out of their last 5. Should we continue with this lol? Phoenix and Utah are the hottest teams in the NBA, the Blazers is just a team that won 5 in a row against mediocre teams. You need to get your facts straight before inflating your own team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> Your Blazers are 7-7 against the Western conference and 5-8 against the Eastern conference. Your Blazers are currently 1-4 at home against Eastern conference teams with only 1 victory against the Nets. Your Blazers have won 5 in a row, the Raptors have won 4 out of their last 5. Should we continue with this lol? Phoenix and Utah are the hottest teams in the NBA, the Blazers is just a team that won 5 in a row against mediocre teams. You need to get your facts straight before inflating your own team.



I forgot to mention that 3 of those 5 wins were on the road against eastern conference teams....including Toronto. That's why most of us thought we should win this game. I think you'll find that none of us inflate the Blazers....espacially me. They are young and talented, and should miss the playoffs again this year. They are better however, and will be a very good team in a few years. Toronto isn't very good....no better than Portland...and we were playing at home against a team we had just beat in Toronto, and coming off a 5 game win streak.....That's all. Nothing more. Portland should have won this game.....You won't see me type that but maybe 3 more times this season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

2 of those 5 games were against Eastern Confernce, Toronto and Philly. The other 3 were aganist Memphis, Clippers, and Houston. Anyway, I'll stop spliting hairs here. But really, do yourself a favor and do some scouting reports on your opponents and definitely on yourselves if you want to make predictions. The Blazers should have won this one, but it wasn't a huge upset for sure.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> 2 of those 5 games were against Eastern Confernce, Toronto and Philly. The other 3 were aganist Memphis, Clippers, and Houston. Anyway, I'll stop spliting hairs here. But really, do yourself a favor and do some scouting reports on your opponents and definitely on yourselves if you want to make predictions. The Blazers should have won this one, but it wasn't a huge upset for sure.




I was thinking of our recent eastern trip when we won so many of those games, and got confused. 

I don't remember ever saying it was a huge upset, so I'm not sure why you continue to argue with me. I said exactly what you just did. The Blazers should have won the game. I also said that Toronto and Portland were about the same as far as talent goes. I'm also not sure why you'd make a comment about scouting. I predicted a Blazer victory by 5 points I believe. I also predicted the score to be 99-94....I was pretty damn close. So maybe it's not me that needs to do a scouting report.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought that several of the Blazers played good games last night, but many members of the supporting case were basically no shows. Dixon, Martell and Idoka bricked a lot of outside shots during the game, shots that they should have at least hit a good percentage of because they were wide open. 

I also feel that Nates defensive substition patterns late in the game were anything but that. You need a stop and Joel isn't in the game......and why is Dixon getting minutes over Jack now in the 4th quarter...You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Had you done your homework, you would've known that the Blazers have a worse record against the Eastern Conference than the Western Conference, and a losing record against them at home. Anyway, I wasn't talking to you when I initially posted, it was towards the people that thought the Blazers were a lot better than the Raps. We are on the same page if that's what your view is on the 2 teams.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

The Blazers are better than anyone thought.

To lose the only game that they had not been the underdog kinda sux though.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Something I *just* remembered from the Toronto game. During Travis' 3rd quarter run, the announcers were talking about him being in a contract situation. I'm paraphrasing ...

Mike Rice: The Blazers are going to have a decision to make about Travis.
Mike Barrett: They already have. They're going to offer him a contract.

It was something like that, but I think it basically spells out that the team isn't actively looking to trade Travis and that they'll make a run at him in the off-season, or as much of a run as they can.

Reaffirming to hear, IMO.


----------

